# Alignment after changing new wheels?



## nissadent (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm gonna buy a new set of wheels, but I'm not sure if we need to do wheels alignment after having the new set on?
The place where I buy the wheels will include tires on it ( online), and it is ready to put in. 
I am afraid the guy in the alignment shop will scratch my wheels tho...lolz


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's usually a good idea to get a wheel alignment any time you get new tires. Some will recommend an alignment once every year or 15,000 miles. Usually replacing the wheels doesn't effect alignment, especially if they are the same size and offset as the wheels they are replacing. Perhaps you should invest in some wheel rim protectors?


----------



## nissadent (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks smj999smj for the input!! i also hope so..


----------



## fainegen (Aug 19, 2020)

What wheels did you purchase?


----------

